# Prayers please for upcoming scan



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I certainly will appreciate all prayers, good thoughts and wishes for my upcoming PET scan this Tuesday ( 3/25) . Number one..it will reveal if cancer has spread to other area (s) or not. ..AND should show what progress all these weeks of treatments have made on killing off the tumor. 

This last round of the doubling up on Chemo doses ( 6 days 'worth' done in three) did take it's toll on me this time. I was pretty well knocked on my keister for some time. I also got a nasty cold on top of it so that didn't help either. I do, however, feel a bit better this afternoon. I had times of feeling decent , though very exhausted, ... so it wasn't 24/7 type of thing of feeling lousey... just would come in waves which was frustrating. I'd think I was on the mend when suddenly bam.. no I wasn't. I finally just gave in and stayed in bed/couch most of the day and it did seem to help me recoup better. 

I have such mixed emotions about this PET scan.. part of me is anxious to see what it 'says'.. and part of me is kinda scared. So, as you can see the prayers and good thoughts are important to me. They've gotten me thru so much so far... Thanks in advance. 

Also sorry I haven't been here much to post much... or sometimes even read much. Only have the desktop so not always up to being in my office.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know it's a scary time, I'm holding your hand from afar and sending lots of healing thoughts. Lighting a candle for you too. Hugs!!!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Best wishes, hopeful thoughts for a clean scan.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Sending good vibes and prayers your way! I will be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed! Best of luck :heart:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way for this scan and always. Yes , when you are in there many will be thinking of you and holding your hand.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Terry...you've been through so much and done so well. That's the problem with being Superwoman-- they throw a lot more at you. :wub: Glad you finally realized you needed to rest...everything else will still be there later so just work on building up your strength and cutting yourself a break
.
I'm sending prayers for the scan to show no further spreading of the cancer and for what was there to shrink.rayer: If things don't go that way, try not be discouraged. You can have some setbacks, but still find other avenues of treatment. My friend set herself into a tailspin with her scans...once the person at the facility gave wrong info :smilie_tischkante: and another time her oncologist just said, "Okay, that didn't work so we'll take you off that study and put you on this drug instead." And that one worked. Just trying to say that sometimes our emotions and expectations are so heightened that we lose sight of the good news. Love you, dearest!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I certainly will appreciate all prayers, good thoughts and wishes for my upcoming PET scan this Tuesday ( 3/25) . Number one..it will reveal if cancer has spread to other area (s) or not. ..AND should show what progress all these weeks of treatments have made on killing off the tumor.
> 
> This last round of the doubling up on Chemo doses ( 6 days 'worth' done in three) did take it's toll on me this time. I was pretty well knocked on my keister for some time. I also got a nasty cold on top of it so that didn't help either. I do, however, feel a bit better this afternoon. I had times of feeling decent , though very exhausted, ... so it wasn't 24/7 type of thing of feeling lousey... just would come in waves which was frustrating. I'd think I was on the mend when suddenly bam.. no I wasn't. I finally just gave in and stayed in bed/couch most of the day and it did seem to help me recoup better.
> 
> ...


Who would not be scared Terry ! it is a normal reaction. I hope you will get good news with the PET scan. Sorry that this round of chemo took a toll on you. But if your PET scan comes back with good news it was worth it.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending you lots of prayers and good thoughts. I pray the treatments did what they were supposed to do.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending thoughts and prayers, Terry. Hoping your scan is clean and you have kicked cancer's buttt.:grouphug:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Terry, we will be sending all our positive energy and thoughts your way!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for you Terry that your scan shows no cancer spreading and that the chemo has done it's job!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Terry, I'm lots of prayers and positive thoughts for the best possible outcome.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thinking of you Terry and hoping the scan results are everything you want them to be. Prayers and positive thoughts continue.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Keeping you in thoughts and prayers. Big hugs!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Terry,

We will be thinking about you. Wishing you the best results. Sorry the chemo has been so rough on you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Terry - you will be in my prayers! This is scary, I know, and you have the SM family behind you all the way! Sending you hugs across the virtual world and praying for good news!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sending thoughts and prayers and hugs.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Lots of love, and prayers and good luck wishes are heading your way, beautiful Terry. To your husband and squirts, as well. You are all always in my heart and prayers. Love you.
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Continuing prayers for you Terry. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Prayers coming...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Terry, I have had you on my heart & in my thoughts all weekend---and now I know why God put you there. Please know I won't stop praying, especially for strength for anything that lies ahead. 
You are a beautiful person and the world needs your positive, loving spirit. We are honored to pray for you.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Tones of prayers are sent :grouphug:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I am joining in on all the prayers and support. Will be thinking of you tomorrow--you are a fighter and we all have your back!! Hugs and prayers...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Terry I prayed for you this morning, and will be thinking of you all day. God has his hand on you, he will never leave you or forsake you, I'm praying the cancer is totally gone, HUGS TO YOU DEAR FRIEND


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

View attachment 189378


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of you, Terry. :wub::wub:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Sending prayers to you, Terry.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Sending prayers and hugs....fingers crossed!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thinking of you Terry and sending lots of prayers for you.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thinking of you Terry :grouphug: Chemo is pretty rough. My sister couldn't handle it and had to stop as each time her white blood count went down and she ended up in hospital. She is doing well now though  

Sorry you have to go through this. Big crossed fingers for your scan :tender:


----------



## LovemyLucyLu (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh Terry, sending prayers your way!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thinking of you and will keep you in my prayers, Terry--hoping your scan yields good results. 

Love,


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sending prayers for you Terry.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you everyone so very much!!
I had the scan done yesterday and so now it's a "wait and see". I
will be seeing my radiation oncologist this AM.It's just a follow-up because I'm all done with radiation. I doubt that he'll have the report yet but who knows. I say that because he was not the ordering DR. and think it has to be 'requested' by a non-ordering DR if it wsn't set up otherwise at the onset and I don't think it was. 
If the report is finished I'm sure he can get it easy enough though so we'll see.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Just seeing this...praying for good results.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

more prayers for good results


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

Sending prayers and thoughts to you Terry!! fingers and paws crossed!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for good results. I know that the waiting for the results is the most stressful.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

hate the waiting, continued prayers Terry:hugging:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Waiting also. . . praying for a break & good news.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in, Terry and praying for the best. :grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:grouphug:Checking to see if there is good news yet.:grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in to see how you're doing... lighting a candle for good news!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

No news on the scan.. Radiation Dr. said where I had it done can take a few days so he couldn't get the report when I was there ( which was day after scan). Howeve,r the DR. said I looked very good .... that I didn't look 'sickly". He checked the skin on my back and chest where I got the burns and all is OK ( which I knew). He checked vitals and all fine...good oxygen levels and air flow etc. All in all said don't need to see him for 3-4 months. (UNLESS!..of course, the PET shows any cancer 'travel' which could mean necessary treatment.) 
I won't know now until Tuesday 4/1 .... and then also will know whatever the next plan of 'attack' will be regardless of if it is contained to orig area or not.
Thnak you all sooooo much! You all help me keep the 'gumption' up : ) !


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so glad you O2 levels are normal, and the Dr thinks you look well. That is important. This has been such a difficult journey, hopefully everything comes back great, and you can relax fir a while.

Take care.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sorry you have to wait so long, but glad to hear he's happy with the outward signs, that's very good!!


----------

